
Michael Bloomberg is trying to buy the presidency - fforflo
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/feb/09/michael-bloomberg-donald-trump-presidential-election
======
sunstone
Is that a problem? Can't be worse than the last guy who bought the Presidency.

------
nojvek
Isn’t Trump also trying to buy his second term. By buy I mean spend insane
amounts on ads and “bought” news.

This elections will truly decide whether America is government by the people
for the people or a government for the corporations and the ultra wealthy.

I hope a non-billionaire gets a chance.

